# Canine Teeth how many days pain do they cause?



## Ziggy2

My LO is teething badly at the moment, she has her 4 canines all coming through at the same time, the last two nights she has woke about midnight and then again at 5am and won't go back to sleep for more than 10 minutes, do you think this is teething related, I don't want to take a backwards step with her sleep if it isn't teething and she is just wanting to get up at 5am, any advice?


----------



## _Vicky_

it probably is - as they get all sorts of associated symptoms the boys used to get tummy aches and dodgy nappies too. I found the best treatment is anbesol liquid (not the gel) it numbs the area totally and gives other meds like calpol to kick in

Its hell isnt it teething - everything gets disrupted and ouch four at once!!! you have my sympathies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy7

The canines were the worst of all for Elliott. It took a few weeks for them to stop causing pain.

The night waking could be teething pain. Have you tried nurofen the first time she wakes? That way it would ease the pain and maybe prevent the second waking?


----------



## Mynx

_Vicky_ said:


> it probably is - as they get all sorts of associated symptoms the boys used to get tummy aches and dodgy nappies too. *I found the best treatment is anbesol liquid* (not the gel) it numbs the area totally and gives other meds like calpol to kick in
> 
> Its hell isnt it teething - everything gets disrupted and ouch four at once!!! you have my sympathies xxxxxxxx

We use this too, it's fab stuff! :thumbup: 

Evie has the last of her canines coming thru and has been in pain on and off for a couple of weeks and altho she has the tell tale bulging of the gum, the tooth still hasnt cut thru :( Babies teeth differently really, so it's hard to say how long it'll take for your LO's canines to come thru. Some get them thru really quickly with very little pain, others, like Evie can take weeks :( 
The things our poor babies have to go thru eh! I'm just hoping she'll get a break from teething once this one is thru (it's the last of them for now!) before her 2 year molars start!


----------

